# tip for frame and panel doors



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been gluing up a bunch of frame and panel doors the last few days, and I thought I'd share a little trick I've used for many years to help keep the panel centered in the frame. Just buy some foam backer rod and cut short pieces (~1/2" - 3/4") to place in the slots in the frame pieces. I typically use 2 at the ends of the rails and 3 in the stiles. Most of my frames have 1/4" slots that are 5/8" deep and I find 3/8" diameter foam works well. However, it is available in various diameters, so one can get whatever is suitable for their project. I know there are commercial products available now for this purpose (there weren't when I started doing this), but the foam backer rod is much cheaper. The last time I bought some, it was around $5 for 30', and that will do a lot of panels.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Lots of different ways to do that with foam/rubber/space balls.

I prefer to use a 23ga pin on the top and bottom of the panel. My panels are pretty snug and I don't think they'd stay centered with foam.


----------

